# Avis iPhone 8 plus et iPhone XR



## tioducato (8 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour aa tous, 
j'ai besoin de me décider pour un nouvel iPhone 
j'ai actuellement depuis 5 ans un iPhone 5S , je voudrais changer et j'hésite entre le 8plus et le XR 
Pourriez vous m'aider a me décider 
merci de votre aide


----------



## lostOzone (9 Décembre 2018)

XR le 8 plus est très bien mais l’écran non borderless est complètement daté.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2018)

Xr sans hésitation


----------



## ibabar (11 Décembre 2018)

_ L'appareil photo du XR sera aussi meilleur que celui du 8 Plus (malgré 2 capteurs sur celui-ci).
_ Attention toutefois à la taille d'écran car le ratio n'est pas le même (19.5/9 vs 16/9), donc pour une vidéo style YouTube - à vérifier - mais la taille d'image sera plus grande sur le 8 Plus (à moins d'aimer regarder une vidéo tronquée en haut et en bas et sur un côté par l'encoche!).
_ Attention aussi à la taille du device: j'étais aux anges quand je suis passé du 4 au 6 Plus (3.5" vers 5.5") mais l'usage à une main est impossible (à moins de jouer à l'équilibriste et de risquer pas mal de chutes).
_ Dernier point: je suis récemment passé du 7 Plus au X... j'ai encore et toujours (presque 2 mois plus tard) du mal avec FaceID qui est plus lent que TouchID2, qui est nettement plus chiant (couché dans le lit par exemple), voire carrément agaçant (Apple Pay est devenu nettement moins fun que quand je devais uniquement tendre mon iPhone vers le TPE avec le pouce posé dessus).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2018)

Vu l’écart de prix entre les 2 modèles, je dirais aussi XR.


----------

